
How to Make Showering an Amazing Experience - avb333
https://howitzer.co/the-top-5-weird-fun-things-to-do-in-the-shower/
======
giardini
The shower can be a dangerous place - a friends died in the shower (slipped
and hit his head). I've seen people slip in the shower and, in attempting to
recover, launch themselves across the bathroom (potentially into cabinet
corners et al). So I avoid dancing and exercise while showering.

See also

"That Daily Shower Can Be a Killer (nytimes.com)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5145268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5145268)

Make sure your shower has grab bars, a non-slip pad and is, in general, a safe
place to bathe. Occasionally consider, if only for a moment, what you might do
were you to slip.

Bath-tubs merit mention in the National Safety Council's data on accidents.
See "The most common causes of death due to injury in the United States:" at

[https://danger.mongabay.com/injury_death.htm](https://danger.mongabay.com/injury_death.htm)

